# Is it feasible?



## ndirienzo (Nov 12, 2011)

I am thinking about coming to Australia for 6-12 months on a WHV. I have been doing a lot of reading and research into it and from what I have read it is difficult to get a job before arriving in the country. On that note, I was hoping that I could get some stories or an idea for the employment situation in Australia/Sydney currently. I know much of the world is in a slump and was just wondering if others are experiencing issues seeking employment or if they are finding it relatively easy to find work. 

I am a recent college graduate with a degree in Business Administration but I am willing to do just about anything. I have some experience in landscaping, road construction, and some food industry experience. 

I just really don't want to spend the money on a flight, visa, and other expenses to find out that I can not make ends meet and must return home. If anyone is willing to share some different jobs they have done, about what you can expect to earn a week, and how they have found work in Australia that would be awesome!


----------



## ndirienzo (Nov 12, 2011)

Guys any help would be great!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Sydney is extremely active job market, in my opinion, more active than any developed country at this stage. Jobs are plenty. Sydney is good pick admin wise this is the place to be. I'm not sure about BA jobs as they would probabily prefer local experience, but it should be no problem finding a job in a call centre or low level clerical work. Make sure you register with temp agencies who take WHV applicants (Julia Ross, Hays) AFTER you arrive. They will disregard your CV at the moment. 
Best of luck


----------



## ndirienzo (Nov 12, 2011)

Boboa

Thanks for the input. I think I am going to just go with a positive attitude and see what happens!


----------

